

Looking for a designer cofounder - hyperiongames

I've been working for while on an augmented reality iphone game. It launched about a year ago and has seen steady organic use with good monetization. I've decided the time is right to blow things up, and have a ton of ideas in the space (both for the current game, and for future games). I'm a programmer, and doing good iphone games really needs a talented graphic and ux designer. This isn't my strong suit, I'm best at programing and game mechanics. So I'm looking to team up with a graphically inclined cofounder to build out some of my ideas with high polish and good production values.<p>I'm posting anon as I currently have a day job. It's ok if you do too as long as you can put in solid work. I'm based in mt view. If you're interested, drop me a line hyperiongames@gmail.com
======
stevederico
<http://elegant.ly/> is a great resource for finding designers. I have had a
lot of success with the site.

